# Help Required With Citizen Parts Please



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

As above,I have a Citizen S00-4128 Diver (8200) with a standard rubber strap, looks like 20mm between the lugs.

I would like to put on a Stainless Steel bracelet,but I have no idea how to obtain the correct 'end pieces'

I've been on Cousins site and found three different fittings ??? !

I know that when I changed my Seiko 6309 bracelet the ends had to be an exact fit or it didn't look right.

I think I had to get them from 'Yobokies) in the end !

Can anyone offer me some information on what to do/where to go please ?

Many Thanks - Michael.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Have you tried the good old SCWF?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Have you tried the good old SCWF?


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

SCWF ?? Bry ? (I get the WF bit).

Ah ! The Seiko and Citizen Forum - No on it now!

Thank You .

And an add placed.

Thanks again Bry.


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

mickyh7 said:


> As above,I have a Citizen S00-4128 Diver (8200) with a standard rubber strap, looks like 20mm between the lugs.
> 
> I would like to put on a Stainless Steel bracelet,but I have no idea how to obtain the correct 'end pieces'
> 
> ...


Not getting anywhere with my wanted adds.

So...........

Would anyone know of any other end pieces or complete bracelets that would fit please ?

Many thanks - Michael.


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

All sorted from ...............

RTL !

Easy !


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

mickyh7 said:


> All sorted from ...............
> 
> RTL !
> 
> Easy !


The German TV channel?


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

RLT Ooooops !!!

Sorry Roy


----------

